# Broadhead shoot 3-4'' right of field points



## Mike81

I am looking fot the best way to correct this problem.  I am shooting a z7 29'' draw 70lbs with a g5 drop away rest with gt 5575.  The broadheads I am using are montecs.  My fieldpoints are hitting right on but when I shoot my practice montecs I am 3-4'' to the right.  The arrows are not wobbling or anything like that.  The bow has been tuned.  The bow has been checked with a center shot tool and nocking point is good.  Is the best way to fix the problem moving my sight or my rest.


----------



## WIbowhunter

Ive always had to adjust my sight for broadheads.  Only time I havent had to is shooting certain kinds of expandables but even then in some cases the sight requires adjustment.


----------



## crawdad24

without looking at your bow and arrow combination----bow is not tuned completely ...or broadheads are not lining up with your arrow shafts or are not seating against your inserts properly.... take your broadhead tipped arrow and place it on the palm of your hand and spin the arrow and see if you feel any wobble or vibration........


----------



## crawdad24

which 5575 are you shooting ?  expedition hunter, xt hunter, or pro hunter?


----------



## Mike81

xt hunter.  Before I put the insert in the shaft I used the tool from g5 ASD to square up my shafts.  After I squared up the shaft i inserted the insert and squared it up also.


----------



## GusGus

You may be on the weak side on you spine. What length are your arrows?


----------



## jleepeters

You just need to broadhead tune your bow, adjust on the site to bring the broadheads and field tips together. When you adjust the the broadheads will move more than the field tips. Once you get them grouping together then adjust the rest to get them back on target. This is crucial with any high speed bow and fixed blade heads. If you want pro advice on this find markland on here. He works for Muzzy and will tell you that it is a must if they arent grouping together


----------



## 242outdoors

when you had your arrows cut did you only cut from one side? i've heard that when you cut your arrows they should be cut from both sides(front and back) so your spine doesnt mess up. just what i heard i have no clue


----------



## Mike81

my arrows are 28''.  I assume they cut from the insert side of the shaft.  I will try to move the sight to group together, but which way will I Move my rest?  thanks for all the information.


----------



## jleepeters

For your rest... If your shooting right move it left, shooting left move it right, etc. Only move it very small amounts tho. like 1/16 of an inch at a time till you get both heads together and then move the sight to get them back on center.


----------



## GusGus

skeeterzx2002 said:


> my arrows are 28''.  I assume they cut from the insert side of the shaft.  I will try to move the sight to group together, but which way will I Move my rest?  thanks for all the information.



You are a little on the weak side. If you cant get it to tune moving the rest, you may have to bump up to a 7595 in the GTs.


----------



## Mike81

thanks guys i will give it a try.


----------



## boothy

you are underspined.


----------



## Mike81

your right i should be shooting gt 7595.  if i go to this shaft will this correct my problem?


----------



## Silver Mallard

skeeterzx2002 said:


> your right i should be shooting gt 7595.  if i go to this shaft will this correct my problem?



It should clear alot of it up. But you will still need to broadhead tune the bow. If you don't want to changes arrows then reduce the draw weight.


----------



## Mike81

when u say broadhead tune you mean spinning the arrow to make sure there is no wobble in the shaft?


----------



## bigwood56

Before you go out and buy a bunch of new arrow, try a couple of things. Move your rest out to the left a little if you are a right-handed shooter...1/16 or less. See how this works. Another thing you can try is to back off the weight one turn and see if this makes a difference. Just a couple of things you can try before you spend money for arrows that might not fix your problem.55/75 arrows at 28" should shoot okay.


----------



## tony32

jleepeters said:


> For your rest... If your shooting right move it left, shooting left move it right, etc. Only move it very small amounts tho. like 1/16 of an inch at a time till you get both heads together and then move the sight to get them back on center.



yup listen to this guy


----------



## Mike81

bigwood56 said:


> Before you go out and buy a bunch of new arrow, try a couple of things. Move your rest out to the left a little if you are a right-handed shooter...1/16 or less. See how this works. Another thing you can try is to back off the weight one turn and see if this makes a difference. Just a couple of things you can try before you spend money for arrows that might not fix your problem.55/75 arrows at 28" should shoot okay.



thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## Derek Snider

I have given myself fits trying to make this happen in the past. Now, I practice and hunt with fixed heads and feel confident that my bow is tuned to my liking anyways. I don't really care how its shooting fieldpoints because I'm not using them anyways. I do however, make sure that I have brand new blades installed on my hunting heads. It doesn't make sense too me that a bow has to be ' properly tuned" to group fp and bh alike. They are shaped different and should fly different with different aerodynamics imo, but I'm no expert. What I do know is that my system works for me.


----------



## Mike81

bigwood56 said:


> Before you go out and buy a bunch of new arrow, try a couple of things. Move your rest out to the left a little if you are a right-handed shooter...1/16 or less. See how this works. Another thing you can try is to back off the weight one turn and see if this makes a difference. Just a couple of things you can try before you spend money for arrows that might not fix your problem.55/75 arrows at 28" should shoot okay.



Did what you told me, and it worked out great thanks for the advice.


----------

